# Just got my API freshwater master test kit... read inside please.



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

So I did my first test today, and I do have some questions. First I'll show my results here..

Low range PH test: 7.6
High range PH test: 8.2
NO2 Nitrite test: 0PPM
NO3 Nitrate test: 40? Might be less.
Ammonia test: Was between 0 and .25 PPM.

I believe these are all accurate. 

Now for my questions.

I've said this before but here's a reminder. I currently have a 10 gallon tank (going to upgrade hopefully soon!) containing 2 otto cats, 2 dyed white skirt tetras, 2 red eye tetras, and 3 bloodfin tetras. 

From what I've been able to kinda determine, isn't a PH reading of 8.2 a little high for my tetras?

Also, I cleaned my tank last Saturday and it's been established for a couple years I believe.. with different occupants.. so I think everything else on here is about normal? I'm hoping so. Temp is about 76 degrees, but I'm really fighting with my heater to make it stay there.. it's hard cause temp where I live really fluctuates up here also.

Also, my two ottos are still alive..and now eating! I put a nice piece of malaysian driftwood in the tank and put some romaine lettuce on it, once that's gone I will be trying out baby spinach or turnip greens as my fish guy suggested.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Those results look pretty good. The ammonia test can be difficult to read at the very lowest end of the scale like that. The nitrate is also fairly high. I would shoot for closer to 20 ppm, or even 10 ppm if you can get it that low. What is the nitrate reading coming out of your tap?

Yes, a pH of 8.2 is technically pretty high for tetras, but as they've been living in it for so long they're likely accustomed to it and doing pretty well. Taking drastic measures to mess with your pH usually results in disaster. The driftwood may help to gently lower your pH, but if your water is very hard you may notice little difference. 

If you could bump up the heat to 78 degrees or so, it would be absolutely perfect.

When you upgrade to a larger tank, I definitely recommend increasing the school sizes of your tetras. Having six or more of each type will bring out some more interesting behavior. If you don't want more dyed white skirts, they will also school with regular white skirt, gold skirt and black skirt tetras.


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

iamntbatman said:


> Those results look pretty good. The ammonia test can be difficult to read at the very lowest end of the scale like that. The nitrate is also fairly high. I would shoot for closer to 20 ppm, or even 10 ppm if you can get it that low. What is the nitrate reading coming out of your tap?
> 
> Yes, a pH of 8.2 is technically pretty high for tetras, but as they've been living in it for so long they're likely accustomed to it and doing pretty well. Taking drastic measures to mess with your pH usually results in disaster. The driftwood may help to gently lower your pH, but if your water is very hard you may notice little difference.
> 
> ...


Yea, I'm not sure if my water is hard or soft.. probably harder I would assume. 

I've been trying to keep the heat steady, but like I said, it doesn't seem to want to adjust itself at hte right times and I wake up int he morning and the thermometer on the tank says 72 or 74 degrees..all depends on what it's like int he house, then i'm constantly adjusting the heater. right now, i think it says 80.

That's my main reason for wanting to upgrade to a higher gallon size, so I can get more of each type.. and I plan on just getting regular white skirt tetras.

I could chcek the nitrate reading from my tap also..that could be interesting.


----------

